# REAL BODYBUILDING PODCAST Ep.24 Stan Efferding | The Vertical Diet



## Elvia1023 (Nov 21, 2019)

REAL BODYBUILDING PODCAST Ep.24 Stan Efferding | The Vertical Diet - YouTube







If you have the time this is a good video. All common sense but I think "The Vertical Diet" would work great for the majority of people. Stan explains things very well as always. There are some very good tips in this podcast.


----------



## b-boy (Nov 22, 2019)

Pretty much the way I eat now, I rarely eat chicken, the majority of my meals are beef and rice, salmon, whole eggs. Throw in spinach, variety of colored peppers, simply orange juice, grapefruit, blueberries, sweet potatoes. Very nutrient dense diet.
And I salt the hell out of everything (sea salt, and pink hem. salt). I tolerate oats well so I have them also ocassionally.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 24, 2019)

b-boy said:


> Pretty much the way I eat now, I rarely eat chicken, the majority of my meals are beef and rice, salmon, whole eggs. Throw in spinach, variety of colored peppers, simply orange juice, grapefruit, blueberries, sweet potatoes. Very nutrient dense diet.
> And I salt the hell out of everything (sea salt, and pink hem. salt). I tolerate oats well so I have them also ocassionally.



Looks like a great diet. I am pretty much the same. A part from recently I started eating chicken again because over here it works out much cheaper for me. Plus I was having beef for 90% of my meat/fish meals so the change is good. The other 10% was lamb or salmon.

Most of my meals are meat and rice with vegetables. I have some whole eggs. Sweet potatoes occasionally. Peppers are one of my favs with steak and rice. Always have fruit everyday especially berries. I have also just started having mandarins/clementines with various meals. I have had 4 mandarins, 2 kiwis, 250g blueberries and 200g raspberries today. Post workout I had some medjool dates as well.

I also heavily salt everything. Over here they do a product called aromat (iodised salt and herbs) which I love so use that a lot.


----------



## *Bio* (Nov 24, 2019)

I really enjoyed that video, very informative!


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 24, 2019)

I tried his diet after watching this same video. Theres a bunch of videos and Stan even made one laying it out blow for blow. I made a big mistake. I cooked up a dozen and packed them all into Tupperware. The problem was the amount of sault he calls for was way more than I can stomach. I couldn't eat them. The whole thing turned me off. In retrospect I would recommend adding the sault individually to each meal as you can handle. I'll be trying this again in the near future. Speaking of sault I watched another vid about eating two large pickles before training for sault delivery and it made a very positive change I would recommend anyone trying at least once.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 25, 2019)

Concreteguy said:


> I tried his diet after watching this same video. Theres a bunch of videos and Stan even made one laying it out blow for blow. I made a big mistake. I cooked up a dozen and packed them all into Tupperware. The problem was the amount of sault he calls for was way more than I can stomach. I couldn't eat them. The whole thing turned me off. In retrospect I would recommend adding the sault individually to each meal as you can handle. I'll be trying this again in the near future. Speaking of sault I watched another vid about eating two large pickles before training for sault delivery and it made a very positive change I would recommend anyone trying at least once.



Yes everything is individual. Plus if someone is changing one aspect massively it could have bad side effects. Meaning if someone didn't have much salt in the past then suddenly loaded every meal with it they will most probably have some issues. I have always taken in a decent amount of salt so upping it probably wouldn't effect me too much. I also drink a lot of fluids as well and if I don't will feel the difference.

I have never "followed" the vertical diet. I basically have just eaten that way for years. It's my naturally way of eating and I seem to like the foods he recommends. So everything he talks about nutrition wise I generally agree with. I have seen videos on it but don't know all the details so I am sure I go through some/many foods he doesn't recommend. 

I never agree with 100% anyone says so I take bits and pieces and put it all together with what I think. He spoke about the 3 x 10-15 min walks per day in the video (many in the past too) and I started following that. I have a dog so have always walked a lot but I would purposely walk him after meals as Stan suggests. I don't think it's made a big difference to me as I walked a lot anyway but it's definitely a good thing to copy. 

Salt pre workout makes a massive difference. You have guys (me included) buying all these pre and intra supplements but for pumps nothing will beat some salt water (about 1 litre) pre workout. Add some cialis or citrulline and the pumps, fullness and vascularity should be crazy (if someone is lean to begin with).


----------



## Viking (Nov 26, 2019)

I have always enjoyed his videos and this was no different. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## striffe (Dec 13, 2019)

Great podcast. Well worth watching.


----------

